# Let the yard sales begin...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hit a church rummage sale yesterday morning. This old bearded guy was setting up outside... and it was 27 degrees F. Yowza. Of course I got that tingle when I saw the box with track sticking out of it from a distance...

This is the box, after I got it home and picked out about 8 or 10 pieces with busted tabs.










The pic is deceiving, there's still a LOT of track in there. Tons of 9" curves, of course  , but a good amount of 12" curves and 15" straights. But the part you're all waiting for, of course, is the cars:










Both the T/As have HP7s under them. Driving home, I was actually thinking I should have let the whole lot sit for someone else since I have a bunch of these bodies already, and I don't have great luck with used and abused HP2s, and what I paid was probably too much for MORE Tyco track and a couple of HP7 chassis.

I was pleasantly surprised, though... once I picked the dog hair and rug lint out of them and oiled them up, the HP7s are good runners and the HP2 is GREAT. Reminds me of the brown HP2 Mustang I had as a kid, though that one had the wider rear axle and the removable rectangle traction mags, where this one has the narrow axle (obviously) and the flux collectors.

And so begins the yard sale season...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, where'd the edit button go?


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice find. I'm gonna be hitting some yard sales in the weeks to come as well. 

I too am wondering where the edit button ran off to, I wanted to edit my post earlier too.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

The good part of living in Arizona is that it is garage sale season year round. The bad part is that with the largely transient population sold their slots at their garage sales back east before moving here. When you find some slots, they are usually stuff from the last 5 years. But I keep looking.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
Funnie you would mention that. after scoring the Cox chap 2D on thur. in Co sprgs. I went yard saling with my GF and Mom the first one I hit I took my recent find a 67 HotWheels VW bug to show my firend who was hosting the sale. He started drooling immediately and whipped out a VIBE set the had to sell me. Need less to say he's hot wheels I'm slot cars so a deal was struck and I came home with A cherry Yellow Corvette conv. Vibe car. The Mercedes wasn't that hot it had the hood cut out and was basically junk . and a bunch of L&J track with it too. Plus i still have a $30.00 credit with him for future bargins. Life is soo good sometimes makes up for the hard times I lived thru as a kid.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

This was all I could find, but I couldn't say no!!! Looks like a Morris Minor, thus M&M, could it be???...RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

It could be a Morris Minor. Looks pretty cool. Are you going to convert this to a slot car status? lolol. 
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's cool RM!!! I haven't seen that one before.. I have but a few dispensers..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This was all I could find, but I couldn't say no!!! Looks like a Morris Minor, thus M&M, could it be???...RM



Wow cool. Can't say I seen them before.

I love the backround picture rm. Your grand stand is smoking hot!!!!!

I have to get a little creative.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey, where'd the edit button go?


I've wondered that too Rick!......?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm, I have one!!! Si Edito!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

aurora1 said:


> The good part of living in Arizona is that it is garage sale season year round. The bad part is that with the largely transient population sold their slots at their garage sales back east before moving here. When you find some slots, they are usually stuff from the last 5 years. But I keep looking.


Yeah, or they're used and abused... 

some stuff from Mesa,AZ










but sometimes you get lucky...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice decals on the Mustangs. When I find cars like that I can never bring myself to remove them... kinda like preserving a time capsule...

--rick


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
 Well the yard sales this am netted me a in the box Org. 56 Ford Pickup 4 gear chassis for a dollar. It's missing the grill an pipes but I have a donor AW truck to steal from.
85 Degrees here In pueblo today gotta love it.
Whoo Hoo
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Well My Lucky Streak continued today first sale I hit I walked away with a pretty nice #43 Tyco Petty Aerocoupe Buick 440 chassis. so 4 weeks stright I've hit something that ended up slot related. First week was a 67 Hot Wheels bug that got traded for a vibe set the next week.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

lucky dog!


----------

